# For all you Mercenaries out there....



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 8, 2005)

Great site on Brushfire wars, post WW2 stuff (there is a few WW2 aircraft shown)....

http://www.brushfirewars.org/


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2005)

Interesting site FBJ.


----------

